# very small breasts and breastfeeding and supply problems



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

I am 100% committed to breastfeeding for 2+ years, so I don't need encouragement or positive thoughts ect. Instead, I want to get an idea for what I am in for. I have very small breasts (A). What kind of problems will I have with supply, and should I be preparing myself (with knowlege about how to prevent/address supply problems)?


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I was friends with a gal who just had nipples no breasts as she was that small.

She had 2 sons that she breastfed very successfully.

When they weaned all she was left with was nipples. She was so hoping she would get bigger breast out of bfing. But no she went back to her previous size.


----------



## imalego (May 13, 2006)

nothing to prevent or address. You will make enough milk to feed your baby. It doesn't matter how big or small your breasts are.


----------



## GoodMomma (Aug 6, 2006)

I've never read anywhere that small breasted women have problems nursing. My sister has very small breasts, A cup...practically just nipples with a little boob fat, lol and she's going on a year next month nursing her daughter.


----------



## springbabes (Aug 23, 2003)

You shouldn't have any problems. When not pregnant/nursing I'm an A cup and have had PLENTY of milk. You should actually count yourself lucky--it's much more comfortable to be a C or a D when your milk comes in rather than an F or a G







. And I've heard it's easier for newborns to latch onto to small nipples.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

I was an A cup (if that really) before pregnancy. My boobs did not get bigger while I was pregnant. When my milk came in they got bigger and I have the huge red stretch marks to prove it. Still, however, they are small. I'd guess I'm maybe a B cup with nursing pads. My 7 month old DD is still exclusively BF (as in no solids and of course no yucky formula). She is happy, healthy, and now about 18lbs (from her 5lbs 14oz at birth). I come from a long line of very flat chested women that BF for 1+ years. Your breast size will not cause a low milk supply.

For further reassurance: http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/mi...toragecapacity


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

In this case size doesn't matter.








IMO, all women should prepare themselves by checking out the LLL site as well as kellymom. Print out kellymom first 2 weeks breastfeeding log.
http://www.kellymom.com/store/freehandouts/index.html

Read everything you can. Learn about how milk production works and common problems - thrush, plugged ducts, mastits. Learn how to tell that your baby is getting enough milk so you don't get pressured into using formula. Learn about jaundice! Be prepared with a pump if possilbe. You can always keep it sealed in the box and return it if you don't need it. Better to have it at home than to send someone out and not know what you are getting in the middle of the night.


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks. It is great to hear this.

I am just becoming worried about breastfeeding being harder for women than we are told. I feel like because people want women to do it, we are given a prettier picture and so are left unprepared. I know that my best friend wished she had been told that her preemie might have suck problems, might never take the breast, and she should have put all her energy to pumping to get her supply above what she needed at teh time. Breastfeeding is the most important thing to her (she knows all the studies and is a Dr. Sears follower), but even with a lactation cunsultant and tons of self research, she hasn't got her 12 week old on the breast, and even though she is now pumping 8X a day and do everything right, she can't keep up her supply up fast enough and had to suppliment (it killed her). Both the moms she knows had supply problems (one of them is granola girl who was adamently opposed to forumla but ended up supplementing).


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

So it sounds like you want to arm yourself with all the info you can about supply. Again, print off the kellymom stuff.
Also check out this link -

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/index.html

The most important things are to hold and nurse your babe asap after birth, and at least every 2 hours after that. Newborns are often sleepy the first couple days, wake your baby and feed. If there is any reason that your baby can not nurse right away get a certified LC in right away and start pumping. Avoid pacifiers and bottles, if alternative feeding must be used do syringe, cup, spoon, SNS, etc.


----------



## amy9798 (Jun 25, 2005)

Another barely A mama here who had plenty of milk. I'm currently nursing my 3rd baby and I actually experienced oversupply issues this time. For a long time I didn't think my son's feeding issues could be overactive letdown and oversupply because my breasts are so small, even though he had all the classic signs/symptoms. I was shocked when a treatment for oversupply (block feeding) took care of his problems completely!


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

another a-cup mame here. no more problems are likely for a small breasted mama than a large breasted mama.

one thing that helped me though was to learn more than one nursing position.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

my mom was an A cup when she was engorged while nursing me and my twin sister, you'll be fine


----------



## dentmom3 (Aug 10, 2006)

I see you have plenty of answers but I had to chime in too! I am an A- when not nursing and an A+ when I am nursing! This is baby #3 for me and all successfully BF'd. We are on 7 months and going strong, I just pumped 6 ounces before going to bed from just one side, so I don't think there is a supply issue here.

I bet you'll do great!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I have A's and they turned into D's with both kids. I pumped exclusively, had way too much milk, so much that I was getting infections and stuff. I was able to pump 2x what was needed in a day and built up a huge freezer stash. Size really doesn't matter.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quirkylayne* 
Newborns are often sleepy the first couple days, wake your baby and feed. If there is any reason that your baby can not nurse right away get a certified LC in right away and start pumping. Avoid pacifiers and bottles, if alternative feeding must be used do syringe, cup, spoon, SNS, etc.

Just wanted to add...don't be too suprised if your babe doesn't nurse much. My ds1 would latch and suck ONCE and go back to sleep until my milk came in. that is NORMAL. and fine. new babies don't *need* to eat right away all the time. it is best for your supply if babe does nurse a lot from the beginning, but it doesn't mean anything tragic if babe won't eat right away


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

i am barely A cup, and had some supply issues, but Domperidone helped me to BF exclusively.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.007b.com/breast_size_breastfeeding.php

http://www.leron-line.com/IGT.htm

has good info on breast size and breastfeeding.

There IS an unusual condition called hypoplastic breasts, or insufficient glandular tissue. IF you have that, you might have problems. One of the best treatments for that is goat's rue tincture from www.motherlove.com.

Wishing you the best success in your breastfeeding relationship


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

breast size has nothing to do with milk production in general! you will make enough









you are very wise to inform yourself before giving birth though. LLL and kellymom are great places to get good info.

Also, if you are buying a baby book, may I recommend Dr. Sears' "the baby book" not only does it have wonderful baby info, it has a good section on breastfeeding!

Good luck!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I am training-bra sized (AAA) even at my most engorged, and I'm exclusively breastfeeding twins right now. I'm a classic example of size doesn't matter for milk production!


----------



## 20605 (Oct 11, 2004)

ITA with PP's. I was an A, then went to a C/D while nursing then went back to a B/C- believe me, I had fun with those for a while







T
he only thing I would recommend are those little silicone nipple things if you need help with flat nipples. I wore mine the last trimester an hour or so a day and it helped make them protrude a bit more which can make the latch easier....hope that wasn't TMI!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Just to add to the other pps I am a AAA when not breastfeeding and an A in the first few weeks now I am probably back to a AA or a bit less (I never wear bras so can't be sure but I don't fill a AA usually!) and feeding fine. This is my fourth child and I have fed all of them with no difficultiy - the previous child to this until she was 2 and the first two until they were one.

I have found the stretchy crossover cotton camisole by Elita very comfortable for feeding. The rib size does run small though in my experience so get the next size up. I also have several cotton stretch crop tops which I pull up rather than down. With not much breast you don't need a lot of fabric getting in the way and bunching up over your breast when feeding.


----------



## citymama (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dentmom3* 
I see you have plenty of answers but I had to chime in too! I am an A- when not nursing and an A+ when I am nursing! !

nak

that's me!

but i had supply issues the 1st time and doing well so far this time.... i find nursing in a sling is tricky but a wrap works alright. and sidelying i have to do some maneuvering for good position and latch.

btw, just found a bra i love - not a nursing bra but works well as one -
it's the not-a-bomber







from title nine. it is the only one that fits my small breasts! all the "nursing" bras were too big for me.


----------

